# ¿Cómo simular un transformador en proteus?



## kasumiv (Abr 11, 2009)

necesito simular un transformador en isis donde entra un voltaje 110vrms y en el secundario sal 11 vrms por tanto este elemento debe presentar una razon de vueltas de 1:10 esto es para poder desarrollar una fuente de poder regulada  alguient me podria decir que datos debo colocar en  inductor primario, segundario, factor de compilacion......etc


----------



## El nombre (Abr 11, 2009)

para simular tienes que hacer lo mismo que en PSpice. el valor en henrios no es crítico por lo que puedes poner cualquiervalor con un milihenrio funciona. Lo que no recuerdo es si hay que colocar una R en serie para que coja el valor de la R interna. de ser asi tampoco es critico, con menos de un ohmio vale. La relacion de transformadorrmacion la calculas y a simular.


----------



## pollano (May 3, 2009)

el nombre.... serias tan amable de poner una imagen como ejeplo por favor? es q no logro simular la fuente debido a q no c bien como colocar el transformador... gracias de antemano


----------



## thevenin (May 3, 2009)

Buenas,

en esta imagen muestro la formula exacta de diseño para transformadores, da lo mismo la relación si como transformador reductor o ampliador.

La cuestión es no equivocarse con el primario y secundario, porque si está espejado vamos a cambiar L1 y L2. En caso de duda borrar el transformador y poner de nuevo. El primario es el de la izquierda, y el secundario el de la derecha.

Tener en cuenta que para poner 110Vrms, la amplitud del generador de AC debe de ser 110*sqrt(2)=155.563 Voltios.


Así que:

L2=L1(V2/V1)^2; 

Fijamos L1=20mH por ejemplo, 
V2/V1= (110/11)=10
L2=20mH (10)^2
L2=20mH (100)
L2=2000mH

L2=2H



Adjunto archivo con simulación.


----------



## thevenin (May 3, 2009)

Aahrrg, el amperímetro del secundario, es obvio, está mal conectado.

Va entre la resistencia y el transformador.


----------



## kagiva (May 21, 2009)

Gracias a thevenin he podido realizar la simulación de un transformador y con un poco de tiempo, he añadido unas características más al circuito, como se puede ver también he añadido un transformador. de salida intermedia que es un caso que me interesaba personalmente y creo que habrá otros que les pueda servir de punto de partida.

 Lo dicho, gracias al amigo Thevenin. 

 Adjunto imagen y archivo para los interesados.


Saludos.


----------



## thevenin (May 21, 2009)

Tambien me debes un teorema ¿eh? ;-)

Nada, me alegro que te haya servido.


----------



## aguevara (May 21, 2009)

muy interesante el dato


----------



## diego3602 (Mar 3, 2010)

justo lo q buscaba.. ya hace una hora al menos.. recurri a las carpetas de años pasados.. pero en fin me di cuenta que no aprendi mucho ... y me falta mucho todavia..
yo pretendo lograr simular un trafo q me de un V=9v y una  I=1.2A.. pero con esto ya mas o menos tengo una guia para calcular las inductancias...
vale destacar tambien que los generadores (ALTERNADORES) en Proteus trabajan con Vp y no con el Vef.. donde 

Vp=Vef/(sin*45º) por ello muchas veces no llegamos al valor deseado.. 
espero pronto poder dar los calculos y los parametros a configurar en los transformadores de proteus ya que no encontre nada de eso todavia..


----------



## cuningan (Abr 21, 2010)

Hola, aunque es mi primer post en los foros he estado simulando un transformador con primario a 230 V y secundario 24 Volts y me he encontrado con el problema de siempre, el de que lo simula muy muy fatal, pero al final a base de ensayo error he dado con algo que puede ayudarnos.

Primero la formula de arriba es L2 = L1(V2/V1)^2

Aviso no tengo ni idea de por que pero asi funciona como dios manda, de la otra forma se comporta como un elevador de tension.

En resistencia de primario y secundario en la simulacion poner 1 ohmio, y os dara lecturas en amperios correctas.

Y una cosa mas, los valores de las inductancias, en HENRIOS completos, nada de mili ni micro ni mega, en H solo, esto es hacer los calculos y ponemos la bobina L1 a 1 H y ya esta.


----------



## pro (May 3, 2010)

Que tal.. tengo un problema con la simulacion de los transformadores en el isis. Descargue las simulaciones de aqui, y esas me funcionan correctamente, pero cuando sago un trasformador en una nueva simulacion, los voltajes de salida me dan mucho muy elevados... arriba de los 600V o mas, al igual que la corriente en el primario. Me pasa lo mismo si quiero simular uno con derivacion central. No sé si hay que configurar algo dentro del programa o qué es lo que tengo que hacer? Espero me puedan ayudar...


----------



## lubeck (May 3, 2010)

A mi tambien me marca errores...... sera mi proteus....
lo voy a revisar bien pero.. parece que no soy el unico...


----------



## franciscovilla (Abr 13, 2011)

buenas tardes ... justo lo que buscaba gracias saludo de venezuela


----------



## yesirin (Jun 5, 2011)

hola a todos....
necesito diseñar y simular un transformador de P=500KW  a una frecuencia de 50KHz,y para la simulacion tiene que ser en Orcad o en Matlab si halguien me puede ayudar  mil gracias......


----------



## golipin (Sep 13, 2011)

uuufff uau que excelente aporte no sabia muy bien como calcular, ni tampoco sabia que le debia cambiar al transformador en proteus ¡gracias!


----------



## danyshaday (Sep 22, 2011)

Buenas, 
me gustaria que me ayudaran con un problema de diseño, tengo que diseñar una fuente 
y ps quiero simular el circuito primeramente pero no se como simular el transformador o
cual sera el mejor componente para simular un transformador de 12 a 12 con tap central
porque no se como lograr que me de esta salida si la entrada es de 110 V (corriente alterna),

tengo dos posibles modelos que he estado mirando pero no se lo que significa "primary inductance" y como que formula tengo q tener en cuenta para relacionar la entrada con la salida.








NO se cual de esos dos se puedan utilizar para simular el circuito de la fuente, y como hacer para relacionar la entrada con la salida, y que valores colocar en las casillas del trafo para obtener ese trafo de 12-0-12 V
Gracias.


----------



## El nombre (Sep 23, 2011)

en indutance le pones unos cuantos milienrios y ya esta. no es crítico
la relación del primario y secundario la optienes dividiento uno entre otro. 12/110. que viene a ser la misma si utilizas valores de pico.
Saludos


----------



## omar19812010 (Sep 23, 2011)

gracias amigo thevenin, me ayudo mucho tu explicación


----------



## danyshaday (Sep 23, 2011)

Gracias ya lo pude hacer ahi, ps en la entrada le puse una fuente de 155.56 que es 110 RMS, y me da una salida de 8.48 o sea 12Vp pero no tendria que dar 12 RMS o sea 16.9 Vp ya que en la entrada le pongo el voltaje pico, y bueno cual es el mejor modelo de transformador para simular la fuente??


----------



## rodrigok300 (Sep 24, 2011)

gracias thevenin me sirvio de mucho, ya que por lo general lo que hacia para lograr el  voltaje deseado en el secundario era: dejaba el tranformado tal y como estaba sin cambiarle valores, y luego hacia la relacion entre el voltaje de entrada y de salida, teniendo esto hacia una regla de tres y asi lograba mi voltaje en el secundario,,, pero siempre tuve la curiosidad de saber que poner en los parametros del transformador!! muchas gracias por el aporte


----------



## tinchusbest (Sep 24, 2011)

Ésta es mi experiencia, cuando puse el ALTERNATOR solo me da un máximo en la amplitud de 155V,  donde está la inductancia en H(henrios), en el primario deje 1H, pero en el secundario baje esos henrios a 0.013H, entonces me dió 12,5 V , cuando lo coloqué el alternator, no tuve problemas para nada. La idea es subir o bajar la inductancia del secundario para conseguir los voltajes necesarios


----------



## reydelswing (Mar 25, 2012)

Saludos hnos electronicos,, bueno no queria abrir otro tema para no desordenar el foro,, una consulta,,mas q too una ayuda,,, es que necesito simular en proteus 7.6 un tranformador de 220v a 6 0 6 v,, 
gracias por adelantado



sorry,, necesito las caracteristicas del trafo,, me pide
Component Value =
Primary Inductance =
Total secundary inductance = 
Coupling factor =
Primary dc resistance =
Secundary DC resistance =

el trafo que estoy usando es " TRAN-2P3S "
gracias nuevamente


----------



## cmontoya (Mar 28, 2012)

reydelswing dijo:


> Saludos hnos electronicos,, bueno no queria abrir otro tema para no desordenar el foro,, una consulta,,mas q too una ayuda,,, es que necesito simular en proteus 7.6 un tranformador de 220v a 6 0 6 v,,
> gracias por adelantado
> 
> 
> ...



Hola amigos 
Yo para utilizar en proteus  los transformadores comunes y con tap  simplemente selecciono el alternador y el transformador, en el alternador donde dice voltios (Amplitude) pongo el valor pico de 110v que seria 155v y para 220v que seria 311 bueno si no me equivoco (si estoy mal en el valor pico  pido que me corrijan)  y  en frecuencia 60 o 50Hz.
Después de hacer eso entro alas propiedades de transformador y modifico el Coupling Factor que va 0 a1 (lo modifico a mi gusto)  y listo 
Saludos


----------



## reydelswing (Abr 2, 2012)

se agradece el dato cofrade electronico


----------



## sydjoe (Abr 8, 2012)

cmontoya dijo:


> Hola amigos
> Yo para utilizar en proteus  los transformadores comunes y con tap  simplemente selecciono el alternador y el transformador, en el alternador donde dice voltios (Amplitude) pongo el valor pico de 110v que seria 155v y para 220v que seria 311 bueno si no me equivoco (si estoy mal en el valor pico  pido que me corrijan)  y  en frecuencia 60 o 50Hz.
> Después de hacer eso entro alas propiedades de transformador y modifico el Coupling Factor que va 0 a1 (lo modifico a mi gusto)  y listo
> Saludos


Hola saludos a todos, quiero hacerte una pregunta pero primero explico el porque de la pregunta, yo quiero hacer una fuente regulada variable de 0 a 30v, compre un transformador de 110v 12v-0-12v, entonces cuando vaya a montar el circuito en proteus configuro el transformador tal cual como dices tu y me va a simular bien la fuente? ah y para hacerlo le dejo el alternador?. espero me haya sabido explicar. De ante mano gracias. saludos desde Venezuela.


----------



## sydjoe (Abr 9, 2012)

thevenin dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> en esta imagen muestro la formula exacta de diseño para transformadores, da lo mismo la relación si como transformador reductor o ampliador.
> 
> ...



saludos, primero muchas gracias porque hice los calculos tal cual dices y me dio el voltaje que queria, asi que gracias. Pero la corriente me dio muy pequena y yo quiero 3amp. Como hago para que me de ese valor? aqui te dejo una imagen de lo que me dio. de ante mano gracias.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/68050162/TRANSFORMADOR PROTEUS..jpg


----------



## El nombre (Abr 9, 2012)

la intensidad no ha sido un problema con los trasnformadores incluso en la vida real.
¿has probado a variar la resistencia del secundario?
Saludos

Pd: como se sabe: a menor resistencia mayor intensidad. en vez de 1k coloca 1 ohm. (si se calienta el trafafo desconectar rápido la simulación!! jajjaj  que es bromaaa.


----------



## sydjoe (Abr 9, 2012)

El nombre dijo:


> la intensidad no ha sido un problema con los trasnformadores incluso en la vida real.
> ¿has probado a variar la resistencia del secundario?
> Saludos
> 
> Pd: como se sabe: a menor resistencia mayor intensidad. en vez de 1k coloca 1 ohm. (si se calienta el trafafo desconectar rápido la simulación!! jajjaj  que es bromaaa.


Saludos. Ya lo hice y me cambió el valor de corriente de entrada a 5amp y la de salida a 24amp. Gracias. 





			
				sydjoe dijo:
			
		

> Saludos. Ya lo hice y me cambió el valor de corriente de entrada a 5amp y la de salida a 24amp. Gracias.



Jajaja que horror disculpa mi ignorancia, llegue a la corriente que queria con una resistencia de 7.8 ohm. Jeje


----------



## sydjoe (Abr 9, 2012)

buenas a todos, después de haber probado los cálculos de nuestro amigo thevenin (los probé en su propia simulación) para un transformador 110/24v, los resultados fueron excelentes.

después quise probar desde cero en otra ventana de isis colocándole los mismo resultados tanto al alternador como al transformador y el voltaje de salida fue de 500v, pero para que me diera el mismo resultado que me dio en la simulación de el amigo thevenin, varié el valor de L2 hasta que me diera los 24 voltios. ahora no se xq pasa esto pero lo comento para aquellas persona que les llegue a pasar lo mismo. chau!  (recomendación dejen el valor de L1 en 1H no lo cambien).


----------



## finestra (Abr 13, 2012)

que tal, se mucho de proteus, pero todavia no pude encontrar en donde esta el generador de 220 volts de corriente alterna!! 
no estoy hablando de la herramienta generator mode/sine

necesito el que el otro
alguien sabe?


----------



## tuchoeste (Abr 13, 2012)

hola el simulador esta en simulator primitive


----------



## mtssound (Abr 13, 2012)

hola muchachos, disculpen mi pregunta pero ya hice algunos circuitos con el proteus y algunos me andan y otros no, no puedo hacer funcionar algunos integrados, les adjunto un proyecto que con el proteus no funciona y con el livewire y en la vida real (porque lo hice) funciona perfecto
un abrazo


----------



## sydjoe (Abr 14, 2012)

finestra dijo:


> que tal, se mucho de proteus, pero todavia no pude encontrar en donde esta el generador de 220 volts de corriente alterna!!
> no estoy hablando de la herramienta generator mode/sine
> 
> necesito el que el otro
> alguien sabe?


hola finestra saludos, sino me equivoco creo que estas hablando de un alternador o de este generador V3PHASE. (edit properties: amplitud 220v, frecuencia 50hz).  espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## BKAR (May 2, 2012)

hola muchachos he notado algo raro...
con la formula de amigo thevenin me funciona perfectamente en el modelo TRAN 2P2S
pero en el modelo TRAN 2P3S hay pequeño detalle si nose si es normal...
ejemplo:quiero 220vac(311.127vp es lo qeu pongo en el valor de mi "alternador") a 24vac
entonces sako con la formula (220/24)^2=Lp/Ls..tengo la razon Lp/Ls=3025/36
y resulta como lo esperado--con el factro de acople a 1
pero en el TRAN 2P3S...quiero 220vac a 12-12vac...hago lo mismo. y no me funka...
pero lo curioso es que si en ves de ponerle 311.127vp en las propiedades del alternador...
pongo 220Vp entonces obtengo los 24 eficacez dividido ..12-12 entre la toma central...como esperaba!!
eso es normal?


----------



## Eduardo (May 2, 2012)

Es el menú que se presta a confusión.

La "Inductancia total del secundario" se refiere a *la suma de las inductancias individuales*, que es numéricamente diferente de la inductancia en los extremos dado que las bobinas están acopladas.

Es decir, si la relación de transformación en cada bobina es a = 220/12 = 18.33
la inductancia de cada bobina secundaria será:  L = 3025/a^2 = 9mH
y el valor a introducir de "Inductancia total del secundario" es 9+9 = 18mH


----------



## BKAR (May 3, 2012)

ok muchas gracias eduardo....otra vez
pequeños detalles... como no me di cuenta...ahhh asi nomas era..
entonces ya entendi...

ahhh perdon la relacion a poner es:
 amplitude=sqrt(2)*Veficaz!!!


----------



## finestra (May 3, 2012)

sydjoe dijo:


> hola finestra saludos, sino me equivoco creo que estas hablando de un alternador o de este generador V3PHASE. (edit properties: amplitud 220v, frecuencia 50hz).  espero haberte ayudado.



si, bueno, creo que la version que tengo no lo trae, grax igual


----------



## Vick (May 21, 2012)

Hola acabo de encontrar este tema ya que estaba investigando precisamente esto de los transformadores en las simulaciones y lamento decepcionarlos, pero el archivo que colocó thevenin está mal.

El transformador esta al revés, es decir toma el primario como secundario y viceversa, y obviamente la formula de cálculo esta mal también, si aplican las fórmulas correctas el cálculo es exacto pero en el ejemplo de thevenin esta equivocado, si colocan el transformador en la posición correcta esa fórmula no funciona.

el calculo correcto se hace tomando la fórmula:

n = Ns/Np = Vs/Vp = raíz(Ls/Lp)

De aquí se despeja el valor deseado por ejemplo Ls y se obtiene la inductancia del secundario dando una inductancia de primario y tomando en cuenta siempre un factor de acoplamiento igual a 1.


----------



## macbb12 (May 31, 2012)

los mH se juegan para variar el voltaje, pero como vario la corriente??a la salida de mi trasnformador}?


----------



## BKAR (Jun 1, 2012)

macbb12 dijo:


> los mH se juegan para variar el voltaje, pero como vario la corriente??a la salida de mi trasnformador}?



variando la carga la cual esta siendo "alimentado" por el el trafo...
si te refieres a la relación de corriente entre el devanado primario y el secundario
Vp/Vs=Is/Ip​suponiendo una eficiencia al 100%-->Potencia que entra=Potencia que sale


----------



## Electrogod (Jun 30, 2012)

Hola amigos.
Estoy trabajando con Proteus y necesito simular un transformador con dos salidas. Esto es el TRAN-1P2S

Tengo que transformar una red de Vrms=110V a 20V en el primer bobinado y a 31V en el segundo devanado. 
Espero que alguien pueda ayudarme a colocar las caractrísticas que el transformador necesita para conseguir esa transformación.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## macbb12 (Jun 30, 2012)

bkar quiere decir k la carga  que yo le ponga mi tranformador me la va a dar??? ya ves que en la vida real un transformador es de tantos volts y tantos amperes, en proteus solo le importa el voltaje? la corriente siempre me la va compensar?


----------



## Eliasmtz (Oct 11, 2012)

Ando en las mismas amigo; apenas estoy estudiando los transformadores (por cierto el profesor no explica nada nadíta) y tengo que ponerme a estudiar los libros (muy buenos) pero como estoy pollo en esto, aun no sé como


----------



## dannylo (Oct 22, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> Es el menú que se presta a confusión.
> 
> La "Inductancia total del secundario" se refiere a *la suma de las inductancias individuales*, que es numéricamente diferente de la inductancia en los extremos dado que las bobinas están acopladas.
> 
> ...




disculpame la ignorancia pero me podrias explicar como sacar la inductancia primaria para un transformador de 110/12vac


----------



## jacgunad (Sep 9, 2013)

kasumiv dijo:


> necesito simular un transformador en isis donde entra un voltaje 110vrms y en el secundario sal 11 vrms por tanto este elemento debe presentar una razon de vueltas de 1:10 esto es para poder desarrollar una fuente de poder regulada  alguient me podria decir que datos debo colocar en  inductor primario, segundario, factor de compilacion......etc



con esta imagen puedes verificar como se simula un transformador en proteus


----------



## danny90 (Abr 13, 2014)

Bueno para despejar dudas del trasformador en Isis sin derivacion media;

>la bobina primaria (L1) tiene que ser de 1H (es una constante)

La fórmula es la siguiente para calcular la bobina secundaria(L2)

L2=L1x (v2/v1)^2

L1=1H...............................................(constante)
V2=9v...............................................(ELvoltage de salida que queremos)
V1=220v...(recordemos que el Isis da voltage pico si queremos 220v RMS tenemos que multiplicar x 0.707 el valor que nos da)


----------



## andalf (May 6, 2014)

Estoy usando el TRSAT 2p2s y los valores de los parametros son distintos.

Alguien que haya usado este tranformador haber si me da una mando

Necesito simular un transformador que tenga polaridad inversa en el secundario.

Gracias


----------



## Neybero (Jul 1, 2014)

Mi problema es que en la libreria no me presenta un transformador, o por lo menos no se en cual de ellas buscarlo. Alguien me ayuda? Estoy iniciando en esto, por lo que conozco poco de estos asuntos.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 1, 2014)

Hola Neybero

En la versión que tengo del ISIS de Proteus salen 7 tipos de transformadores.
Debería salir cuando menos uno en la versión que Tú tienes.
O probablemente no tienes las librerías de ellos. 

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Hirogio (Nov 25, 2014)

Saludos, tengo una duda... si uno quiere simular un inversor (de 12v dc a 220v ac) como configuro el transformador? (estuve usando un 2p3s pero no me sale.. o no se como configurarlo...)

Alguien podría postear algún ejemplo?

Gracias!


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 26, 2014)

Hola Hirogio

Creo que de algún modo te serviría lo que menciona Eduardo en su mensaje #32.
Debes ajustar los parámetros del transformador que estás utilizando entrando a: *Edit Properties* y modificando los parámetros: *Primary Inductance* y *Secundary Inductance*.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## degusquiza37 (Jun 3, 2015)

hola a todos de la comunidad hay varias formulas por aqui. se que en el alternado debo de colocar 311.127v y 60 Hz y obtengo 220V ahora biene lo interesante coloco un transformador del simulador de proteus el famoso TRAN-2P2S Y COMO MUESTRO EN LA IMAGEN QUE VALORES COLO: si mi transformador en el primario recibe 220v y en el segundario sale 33v y si se podria saber sobre el TRAN-2P3S EN DECIR 33+0+33 BUENO ESPERO ayuda de ustedes gracias de antemano.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 3, 2015)

Porque te es necesario simular un transformador? te conviene trabajar con las fuenetes en DC directametne, es mneos engorroso y mucho más práctico


----------



## ALE777 (Ago 23, 2015)

Hola, Cuando me toco diseñar una fuente que estoy armando, lo que hice fue seleccionar la funcion ALTERNATOR. me pide los parametros "AMPLITUDE" y "FREQUENCY". Para Amplitud use el valor PICO (VCA * 1,4142). En mi caso, la salida del transformador es 24 VCA, asi que para la simular la salida del transformador fije el valor del Alternator en 34 V. 
La frecuencia la fijé en 50 Hz.
De esta forma, el circuito simula bien, tuve problemas para simular usando la funcion SINE, ya que solo me aparece UN terminal...Como hago para conectar esa salida a las DOS entradas del puente de diodos???
adjunto imagen del cuadro dialogo ALTERNATOR


----------



## Scooter (Ago 23, 2015)

En mi vida he usado proteus, pero la otra salida será el terminal de tierra.
Ojo con poner otra tierra tras el puente. Ya no se puede.


----------



## pedropablo2019 (Abr 24, 2020)

Ayudenme con la configuracion del transformador de un circuito inversor 12 VDC a 220 VAC


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2020)

¿ Y cual es tu duda o consulta ?


----------



## pedropablo2019 (Abr 24, 2020)

Mi duda es que no me funciona el circuito, no me genera voltaje de salida de 220 VAC y creo que esta mal la configuración del transformador o algo pasa. Y también me sale un mensaje de error (La simulación no se ejecuta en tiempo real debido a una carga excesiva de CPU.)


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 24, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Y cual es tu duda o consulta ?


Creo que pretende que se le indique que valores dar a los parámetros del transformador

Ingresa como *"Coupling factor"*: *18*, si no hace lo que corresponde ingresa *0,054*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2020)

Originalmente solo había subido imagen sin texto alguno


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 24, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Originalmente solo había subido imagen sin texto alguno



​


----------



## pedropablo2019 (Abr 24, 2020)

Ese es mi proyecto no me funciono con 0,054


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 24, 2020)

pedropablo2019 dijo:


> Ese es mi proyecto _*no me funciono con 0,054*_


¿ Que significa _"No me funcionó"_ ?, ¿ Explotó ?, ¿ Se apagó la PC ?, ¿¿¿¿????

Si hizo algo ¿ Que valores te dio ?

Si NO  das una Realimentación a las sugerencias mediante datos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2020)

pedropablo2019 dijo:


> Ese es mi proyecto no me funciono con 0,054


 
Sacacorchos : También probaste con 18 cómo te sugirieron ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 24, 2020)

Yo creo que lo mas importante es que estudie el modelo del transformador y luego busque/calcule los parámetros que necesita para que ese circuito funcione como debe y no sea todo un desparramo de prueba-y-error.
Los simuladores son herramientas muy valiosas pero los que no tienen NPI los transforman en un juego de toco acá, toco allá y automágicamente y sin saber nada sale funcionando.

En fin....chaveta out...


----------



## pedropablo2019 (Abr 24, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Que significa _"No me funcionó"_ ?, ¿ Explotó ?, ¿ Se apagó la PC ?, ¿¿¿¿????
> 
> Si hizo algo ¿ Que valores te dio ?
> 
> Si NO  das una Realimentación a las sugerencias mediante datos




No me dio ningún valor y sigue saliendo 0 v  a la salida del transformador y me sale lo siguiente.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sacacorchos : También probaste con 18 cómo te sugirieron ?


 

SI amigo y sale esto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2020)

Si no sabés inglés usá un traductor-translator  







*La simulación no está corriendo en tiempo real debido a la excesiva carga del CPU*

Esperaste el tiempo necesario ?

No hay transformador "ideal ? 220-10Vac ?


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 24, 2020)

Errores de diseño:

- Los TIPs están como seguidores y como manejan corriente necesitan una buena patada en la base.  Vos metés en serie una resistencia de 100K !!!!!  Le estás haciendo cosquillas con una pestaña.  *Sacala*, el 555 derecho a la base.

- Si pensás usar un trafo común la frecuencia del 555 es altísima (5200Hz)  


Errores en componentes:

- A los TIPs les activaste el checkbox "Exclude from Simulation"  --> Están de adorno 

- El voltímetro que pusiste a la salida del trafo es de *continua*.   ¿Qué creés que va a marcar?

-------------------------------------------------------------

Corregido esto funciona, pa´l orto pero funciona.  Falta el trafo.

Tené en cuenta que un trafo real, presenta saturación del núcleo, histéresis, pérdidas bestiales cuando aumenta la frecuencia... que mas que menos según la calidad de la chapa.  
Por lo que una simulación olvidándose de todo eso y poniendo valores "normales", según el régimen andará satisfactorio o será un desastre.  


El Coupling Factor como su nombre lo indica es el coeficiente de acoplamiento entre bobinas, acá le asignás el valor *1 *(ideal) pues prácticamente todo el flujo del primario abraza el secundario.

La relación de transformación  sale de los valores de inductancia de primario y secundario, esto es  n = Vs/Vp = raiz(Ls/Lp)
Sacando cuentas:  n=220/6=36.7   -->  Ls/Lp = 36.7^2 = 1400
Como la inductancia del secundario (o primario) no la conocés y depende entre otras cosas del tamaño, le metemos un valor arbitrario de *2H *porque si fuera bajo (microHenrys)  la corriente de vacío sería altísima y no les daría el cuero a los TIPs.
Resulta entonces  Lp = 2/1400 = *1.5mH*


----------



## pedropablo2019 (Abr 25, 2020)

Amigo Eduardo muchas gracias y para que sirve esto:


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 25, 2020)

Para medir la frecuencia.


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 25, 2020)

pedropablo2019 dijo:


> Amigo Eduardo muchas gracias y para que sirve esto:



La cuenta estará disponible *después de 1seg de tiempo de la simulación*  no del tiempo real por lo que se debe ser paciente hasta que muestre algo y obviamente dependerá de la velocidad de la computadora usada.



De mas esta decir que se debe seleccionar "Frecuency" en "Operating Mode" por que no es la opción por defecto cuando uno selecciona el "COUNTER TIME" en los "INSTRUMENTS"


----------



## pedropablo2019 (Abr 25, 2020)

Amigo* ricbevi,  *como haces para que te salga la onda cuadrada perfecta. Saludos
Dame una opinión que debería hacer o si también es valido lo que tengo.


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 26, 2020)

Aquí tienes mi simulación.


----------



## pedropablo2019 (Abr 26, 2020)

Gracias y bendiciones mi estimado amigo.


----------

